

Show HN: create-a-password.appspot.com - kaffeinecoma

My latest weekend project: a memorable password generator, created with GWT and Google App Engine: http://create-a-password.appspot.com<p>Also, a tip of the hat to Diceware (http://world.std.com/~reinhold/diceware.html).<p>Thanks!
======
newobj
A strong password is nice, but using the same strong password every is not
nice. <http://supergenpass.com> is a great solution.

~~~
kaffeinecoma
You're allowed to use it more than once. :-)

